# Old Course 2017



## huds1475 (Aug 26, 2016)

Anyone interested? 

Have wanted to play for a while but struggled  to find a partner. 

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Anyone interested? 

Have wanted to play for a while but struggled  to find a partner. 

Cheers,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Why not stick me down


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 26, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Why not stick me down
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Patrick. Thanks.

Will leave this up in case any more interest and look at getting an application in whilst I'm 'at leisure'.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Have I ever said no? &#129300;&#128540;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 27, 2016)

Booking is open get that form in ASAP!


----------



## IanM (Aug 27, 2016)

Me too...have sent an app in but have b3en unlucky recently


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd love to play if anyone gets lucky and you have a spare slot.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 16, 2016)

Also got an application in, and hoping...


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Also got an application in, and hoping...
		
Click to expand...

Have applied too....  looking like it could be a mini-meet in the making


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2016)

Just got an email from them..

Got a 3 ball on Old and 3 ball on New in the last week of May.  Any drops out I know where to post them!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 17, 2016)

IanM said:



			Just got an email from them..

Got a 3 ball on Old and 3 ball on New in the last week of May.  Any drops out I know where to post them!
		
Click to expand...

the chances are you will only be booked as a 3 ball too so if one of your mates wants to tag along likely you'll be able to sort it or will get someone from the daft o clock queue if you agree to be a 4 ball.

enjoy!


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll add my begging post on, if anyone requires a body to make up their 3-4 ball id happily consider it


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			the chances are you will only be booked as a 3 ball too so if one of your mates wants to tag along likely you'll be able to sort it or will get someone from the daft o clock queue if you agree to be a 4 ball.

enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

The plan was to play with my wife and an old mate... his wife didn't feel her game was up to it so I booked as a 3  - do you think if I write in and ask to add a 4th name, they'll do it?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2016)

Val said:



			I'll add my begging post on, if anyone requires a body to make up their 3-4 ball id happily consider it 

Click to expand...

Me to, me to.....  just got me 'unlucky' email today...  so happy to consider all opportunities &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;


----------



## ger147 (Oct 17, 2016)

2blue said:



			Me to, me to.....  just got me 'unlucky' email today...  so happy to consider all opportunities &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Also got my unlucky email today.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2016)

IanM said:



			The plan was to play with my wife and an old mate... his wife didn't feel her game was up to it so I booked as a 3  - do you think if I write in and ask to add a 4th name, they'll do it?
		
Click to expand...

Deffo worth a try I'd say


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 17, 2016)

It's ChriiiiÃ¬iiiiiiiiiiiistmaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## louise_a (Oct 17, 2016)

The unlucky ones can do what I did and queue at 2.30am it worked a treat.


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			It's ChriiiiÃ¬iiiiiiiiiiiistmaaaaaaaaaaaaas
		
Click to expand...

Well done my good mate :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			It's ChriiiiÃ¬iiiiiiiiiiiistmaaaaaaaaaaaaas
		
Click to expand...

Tough time of year to play it, id think


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 17, 2016)

2blue said:



			Tough time of year to play it, id think
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I wouldn't recommend it to be honest


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2016)

Played it today. Ok I suppose. great day, course in superb  condition. rubbish front nine, but hit seven out of nine greens  in regulation on the back for 33 points. Still my favourite course, and the more I play it the better it gets.:thup:


----------



## IanM (Oct 18, 2016)

Excellent, can't wait to get back there.... and I've just sent a message to Kingsbarns for a game later in the week.... better start saving the pennies!


----------



## DRW (Oct 19, 2016)

Could I ask what link you used, as when I look here it say the course is booked April to October 2017 and the ballot is a 2 day thing :-

https://www.standrews.com/play/courses/old-course/booking-the-old-course

Or is this the months you have applied for or how you applied(was it via email as per the above link )? or have I missed something


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 19, 2016)

Darren.

There's advance booking, which opens once a year, approx back end of August. You specify a few sets of datesting and an additional course, then your name goes into the hopper and times get allocated. These are the dates we've just been notified of. 

Then there's the ballot. Which is similar to the above but you get about 48 hours notice.  Don't know much about this process to be honest.

Then there's turn up early on the day and hope. Details of each method are here;

https://www.standrews.com/play/courses/old-course/booking-the-old-course


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 19, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Darren.

There's advance booking, which opens once a year, approx back end of August. You specify a few sets of datesting and an additional course, then your name goes into the hopper and times get allocated. These are the dates we've just been notified of. 

Then there's the ballot. Which is similar to the above but you get about 48 hours notice.  Don't know much about this process to be honest.

Then there's turn up early on the day and hope. Details of each method are here;

https://www.standrews.com/play/courses/old-course/booking-the-old-course

Click to expand...


Also a smaller sub ballot in January for any rounds which are allocated now for next year but not paid for!


----------



## DRW (Oct 19, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Darren.

There's advance booking, which opens once a year, approx back end of August. You specify a few sets of datesting and an additional course, then your name goes into the hopper and times get allocated. These are the dates we've just been notified of. 

Then there's the ballot. Which is similar to the above but you get about 48 hours notice.  Don't know much about this process to be honest.

Then there's turn up early on the day and hope. Details of each method are here;

https://www.standrews.com/play/courses/old-course/booking-the-old-course

Click to expand...

Thanks you both for replies, that is brilliant, will save this for next August to apply for the advance bookings.

Thanks again:thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Played The Old Course on Monday, and it was in stunning condition. We played with a chap from Argentina who had been queuing since 4.00 am. We teed off at 12.30.

Still my favourite golfing experience, and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 21, 2016)

Missed again...will see if we can book as part of a hotel package.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2017)

Patrick old boy. 

Can you clear your PM's?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Patrick old boy. 

Can you clear your PM's?
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------

